# Pazu and Skye hunt the bat



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

:mrgreen::mrgreen:
They love our Halloween bat. Pazu loves to sit underneath and jump at it, and Skye wants to jump on it off the top of his cat tree. Lol. Here is a video link.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More piccies for you. 
http://s1354.photobucket.com/user/cathienicksmama/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps06f1bd81.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Your boys are as gorgeous as ever....bit sad the video says you either renamed it or moved it...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful pics of them both. I love Skye's "it's mine" position and upside down Pazu! 

I got the same error message as Mochas Mommy when I went to look at the video.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmm, the video works now for me...maybe tech savvy folks can suss it out. 
Glad you liked the pix. They are such good boys!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, that is so funny! They want to get that bat so bad! You are going to have to find them a little stuffed bat so they can play with it!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Jetlaya, did the video link work for you?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, had no problem with the video. Where did you get the bat?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmm...doesn't work on my regular computer but does on my ipad.
The video is so cute! You have two very handsome hunters there!

You are very brave to hang the bat there.....my 3 would have it on the floor and probably taken down the light with it.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG, Pazu has the CUTEST, most expressive face I've ever seen! Such a beautiful black kitty! And of course, Skye is just unbelievably gorgeous! You are a lucky kitty mama!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So adorable! I could not get the video to work for me either but that's ok, the pics are worth a thousand videos! So cute - Skye is such a good match too for Pazu!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Yes, had no problem with the video. Where did you get the bat?


I bought it years ago in Fl, but they sell it on Amazon! 
Amazon.com : Light Up Flapping Fly Around Halloween Bat : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> You are very brave to hang the bat there.....my 3 would have it on the floor and probably taken down the light with it.


Yep! They are pretty tame hunters. I had to take Pazu away a few times, and I know Skye WANTED it, but was a but spooked too, lol!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> OMG, Pazu has the CUTEST, most expressive face I've ever seen! Such a beautiful black kitty! And of course, Skye is just unbelievably gorgeous! You are a lucky kitty mama!


:wiggle thank you! I think Pazu has the cutest overbite and giant green eyes. And I adore Skye's white mitts! They are well suited personality wise too :jump


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Marcia said:


> So adorable! I could not get the video to work for me either but that's ok, the pics are worth a thousand videos! So cute - Skye is such a good match too for Pazu!


 I'll try a different link for the video later, it is cuuuute. But, I am glad the photos came through!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe that link will work?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, no still didn't work for me.  But the pics are adorable!! Pazu does look like a little vamp with that fang hanging over, so cute! :lol: And Skye is gorgeous - you can see in both of them how much they would like to get their paws on that bat.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

No, I am not able to view either video. The pictures are awesome! 
Such adorable kitties!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Nope, still not working for me either.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Last ditch effort to bring the bat to you ...
Maybe trouble because of the ipad?



And some more pix as consolation.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, These two are just ADORABLE together!!
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks,Sharon! I Loooove my boys. So blessed they get along great! Pazu is very pleased to have a friend


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well patooey. Someone said earlier that opening the video on an iPad worked, but not on a laptop. I know there have been some curious issues with people uploading videos and it not working on some machines (iPads, laptops, phones) but working on others. 

Not sure how you did it on the iPad...on the laptop, I do insert photo and then copy the direct link from photobucket.

Then again, that's for pics, not video. 

Mystery...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omigosh, at first just reading your header made me worry about Rabies for your two! Lol!

And that bat looks bigger than I imagined it would be! It's amazing that your two aren't terrified of it! I feel like my two (at least Maya) would freak, but it's so funny to see your two brave it out and Pazu even "bats" it! Lol. True predators! 


For those who can't see the vid, if you have a smartphone, that may work as it did for me! ;-)


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> Omigosh, at first just reading your header made me worry about Rabies for your two! Lol!


Lol, didn't mean to panic you :smile: 8O that would freak me out. 
:jump


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Your kitties are beautiful! And I love the bat too.


----------

